# IMS 35 micron or 200 micron shower screen



## Sam_d (Feb 8, 2019)

So I'm trying to decide which IMS shower screen to purchase but am stuck between the 35 or 200 micron screen

I ha e heard a few good things about the 200 micron screen like it's made from one solid peace of metal easy to clean reduce the amount of coffee particals passing through the shower screen and back in to the group head

Hopefully I can get a bit more information on the woven 35micro screen or on the 200micron screen to just help me feel a little more informed before I go and purchase either one

Thanks to anyone passing any info on in yet another thread of mind haha


----------



## batkovan (Nov 2, 2018)

I can comment just on the 200 micron ims screen on gaggia cc. Really it just stays cleaner longer and that is about it







and of course it dose look cool but I find the distribution even worse than with the stock one.

Have a look at





 video (with the brass shower plate with 4 holes before I modified it)

I even tried to 'miss'-align the screen and the plate in attempt to improve the distribution

>>










But it didn't helped - sometimes it looks almost alright sometimes it doesn't.


----------



## JojoS (Oct 1, 2014)

I have posted it here before, I use my IMS screen on top of the OEM screen and it works very well for me.


----------



## batkovan (Nov 2, 2018)

Yes, I am running the same workaround at the moment, however my oem is on top of the ims screen - but I suppose the result is abut the same - it works well enough for me.


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

I've found that with the IMS screen is all about the screw tension. Too tight and you flatten the screen and it doesn't work as well as it should. Too loose and it comes out the sides.


----------



## JojoS (Oct 1, 2014)

jj-x-ray said:


> I've found that with the IMS screen is all about the screw tension. Too tight and you flatten the screen and it doesn't work as well as it should. Too loose and it comes out the sides.


Very true and that is why I have it on top of the oem screen.


----------



## batkovan (Nov 2, 2018)

JojoS said:


> Very true and that is why I have it on top of the oem screen.


On my (gaggia ge 1999) the ims does not fit on top of the oem quite - there is a gap between both showerscreens, that's why I've swapped them and they sit flush one to another - showerplate-ims-oem.

I've tried the screwtension tweak but for me it did not work better than the ims-oem solution.

I guess everyone has to try what is working best for him.


----------

